# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I'm killing people (in my dreams)

## Flowstill

Wow, last night I had a very strange sequence of dreams.  I didn't write this down when I first awoke so I might be missing a few parts, but I think I got the just of it.  The first part that I can remember is, I was on my old second floor balcony at my old house.  I guess I was with some asian girl, she looked to be about 20 or so.  I guess we were hanging out,  but all of a sudden I started stabbing her with a knife, what really disturbs me, is while in the dream this didn't bother me as much as it did when I awoke.  This may be a bit of a gross post, but I was stabbing her in the neck, and she wouldn't die, she didn't, so I really jammed it deep in her adams apple.   :Sad:   The wierd thing was there was no reason to do this from what I could tell, I was just acting like it was a casual thing.  The second part I can remember was, I was at a beach, it was cold, wet and really foggy out.  The fucked up part was I had about 5-8 bodies in black body bags lined up at the shore and I was going to dump them in the ocean.  I guess I was caught because the next thing I know I am swiming in the ocean being chased by police men swimming after me.   After some time of this, I ended up swimming under a rock or underwater cave.  I think I escaped and than I woke up.  Now I am a very non-violent person, so this was all a very big shock to me.  From what I can think of, I have been having a lot of struggle with myself in some aspects with not doing what I should be, procrastanating a lot.  As a person who never has any thoughts of killing, I think it must have to do with me trying to kill off my habits which are suffocating my expression, ergo the stabbing of the neck.  Not to sure, but if any of you have any ideas, please reply.  Thanks! - Flowstill

----------


## Amaru

Well to be honest one of the most disturbing dreams I've had was similar to yours, it involved me going on a shooting spree on my old neighborhood wich is really quiet and peaceful... I remember having a gun in my hand and shooting people randomly but the odd part of the dream was that I didn't want to do it, unlike you that you said you acted is that was a casual thing, I felt like if something came and took over me... I shot in my dreams anybody who crossed my way young or old, and I was really sad and scared but I kept going... when i ran out of bullets people started chasing me, not cops but regulkar people... but even though i felt my body trying to run I somehow slowed my self down... and just when people approached me I woke up in sweats at 3 am and couldn't go back to sleep.

----------

